# New to FF, preparing for the worst, hoping for the best!



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Me and DH is married for just over 2 years. After TTC naturally for almost 6 months with no result, DH decided to took a SA to put both of us out of our misery. Afterall we are no spring chickens and time is of the essence. So the news was DH has low motility, low count and worst of all very poor morphology. That meant that there is only one option for us and that was ICSI. I gave blood right then and there to check for hormones. Results was all good apart from a slightly elevated FSH which was 10. 
First treatment began on 21 st December 2010. EC on 12th of January 2011, with 7 eggs collected, 5 of them mature. 1 day later 3 were fertilized and at the day of ET, 15 th of January 2011 only one embie was good for transfer. OTD was 27th of January and BHP was 42. We were so happy... And I thought the worst was over. We have got one that sticked and from now on it will just go on. Afterall there was nothing wrong with my gear, right??  Wrong!!! Oh, so very wrong!
We were devastated for sure. It has taken us a full week to start to function in the bare minimum. 
We know that we will try at least once more. Now we are recuperating. 
In the mean time I decided to join FF, start a diary... Both to unwind, reflect, learn, share and provide/receive support thru a community that can understand how this feels and knows very well that though it might be hard there is always hope   
So thanks for letting me be part of this   Looking forward to mingle!!!


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Quelle and welcome!
Sorry to hear about your mc hope you are staying positive and keep going to realise your dream! 
there is a lot of info here so have a good look around!


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Birba,
Thanks for your good wishes    Definitely trying to stay positive   There are good days and bad days, and sometimes good days with a "little" bad moments within  But this is why this process is called a rollercoaster, right?? 
I have been checking topics and it is really nice to have such vast variety of info! Will do my best to contribute...


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Quelle,

So sorry to read about your m/c, I was so moved reading your post. I can't even begin to imagine how awful you must have felt, going from feeling elated to being devaststed. My thoughts are truly with you and I hope that you find all the support you need here at FF. 



Lynn


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Lynn,

Thanks a lot   Time really helps  And I do hope that no one has to face this but from what I need it is to be expected. I have noticed from you signature that you had EC. I wish you loads of luck!!! Keep us posted 

Q


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Welcome to FF Quelle 

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Quelle,

Hope you are ok.

ec went well, et tomorrow or Monday, difficult decision to make on whether to go to blast or not!

Hope you are finding your way about FF. 

Lynn xx


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Lynn,
So good to hear you are now awaiting ET  I hope to hear about your  BFP soon     Wish you and the embie/s best of luck! 
I am finding my way around FF and feeling good about it! Having some crazy moments of course but it is normal I guess   Off loading a lot in the diary section... For me, it helps writing it down so that the thoughts I got and the feeling that rush don't hunt me all day long!
Love, Q


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for your well wishes, will keep you updated. 

Pleased to hear you are managing to navigate FF and that it's a positive experience for you. It's amazing how much you can learn just browsing through the threads, there are some very interesting topics and discusions.

It seems the craziness is all part and parcel of this journey, no matter how long or short! 

Lynn x


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Lynn,
Just wondered how you have been. Hope all is OK  
Love, Q


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Quelle,

Sorry not been in touch. How are you? Hope you are okay and still finding FF useful.

Things haven't gone too well for us, our first cycle has ended BFN. My OTD was last wednesday but my AF put in an appearance a few days before that, last Sunday, so we knew then that it was game over. It's been a pretty difficult week, lots of tears and sadness. 

We were fortunate enough to have six blast stage embryos to freeze so are hoping to start a FET cycle in May. We have our follow-up appointment with our consultant on 12th March. 

Lynn xx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Quelle, how are you? Sorry not been in touch on this thread...
Hope you are recovering and have lots of support, we are all here for you


----------

